# Kemmner Watches



## mrplow25

I just read a review on a Kemmner dress watch. Has anyone have any experience or opinion on the quality of their watches?


----------



## StufflerMike

Roland Kemmner was employed by Fricker as a production engineer. He resigned two or three years ago and set up a business on his own. He was involved in the Dreadnought production and finalized the Precista project (iirc).
He offers swiss as well as chinese movements (erkahund on ebay).

He's got an overall good reputation.


----------



## Lester Burnham

After reading the review that was posted some weeks ago, I decided to get one myself. In my opinion, the whole package represents a great value for money deal. An ETA 2824 movement, sapphire on the front (with AR-coating) and back; all of this for less than 200 euros ($270). Because it's also quite exclusive; the number of watches produced is limited, I couldn't let this one slip.

In real life it looks pretty nice as well, I couldn't really find any flaws in the design/finishing of the watch, some pics below:


----------



## usc1

I have bought several watch parts from him in the past and his stuff is A+ quality. In fact, numerous parts he sells are in other German brands we buy for three times the cost. He is extremely busy and it is very very difficult to get a hold of if at all. You should be good just buying it off his ebay listings.


----------



## louis

usc1 said:


> I have bought several watch parts from him in the past and his stuff is A+ quality. In fact, numerous parts he sells are in other German brands we buy for three times the cost. He is extremely busy and it is very very difficult to get a hold of if at all. You should be good just buying it off his ebay listings.


I fully agree ! I have built several watches with parts from Kemmner. He´s always very friendly and helpful.
Afaik, you can have his dials without his name, if you wish. His e-mail and fon # you can find at >erkahund<


----------



## RandyT

Recently bought a Kemmner Marine watch. Tremendous value very fine beautifully made watch. Interestingly enough he uses sapphire crystal in the fron and mineral crystal in the back UNLESS you chose to have his logo on the dial. If you choose to have his logo on the dial he will give you sapphire crystal on the back as well at no extra chare...go figure. The process of ordering couldn't be easier, via e-mail. He will build the watch to your specs within reason and deliver within 2 weeks. Payment by paypal. Highly highly recommended. He mentioned he was doing a James BOnd homage based on the Rolex. Check hin out its well worth it a lot of watch for the money.


----------



## StufflerMike

Nice review here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/new-arrival-mini-review-kemmner-fliegeruhr-pilot-watch-473365.html


----------



## jga.

Does anybody knows how is the best way to contact Mr. Roland Kemmner? I'd called him over the phone listed @ his ebay page and emailed him twice without any luck. I don't know if he surf over this forum so if he does Please reply my emails. I want to buy some watches from you such as the Tonneau and the Pilot one. Please, someone help me here. Tks.


----------



## StufflerMike

jga. said:


> Does anybody knows how is the best way to contact Mr. Roland Kemmner? I'd called him over the phone listed @ his ebay page and emailed him twice without any luck. I don't know if he surf over this forum so if he does Please reply my emails. I want to buy some watches from you such as the Tonneau and the Pilot one. Please, someone help me here. Tks.


As far as I know he does not come here, at least he has not signed in so he can't answer your questions here on WUS. If he does not take your calls and does not answer your e-mails I can't help.


----------



## rafavespa

jga. said:


> Does anybody knows how is the best way to contact Mr. Roland Kemmner? I'd called him over the phone listed @ his ebay page and emailed him twice without any luck. I don't know if he surf over this forum so if he does Please reply my emails. I want to buy some watches from you such as the Tonneau and the Pilot one. Please, someone help me here. Tks.


Any news about we can have a REAL contact with R. kemmner, please?
Thanks, and happy to be here!


----------



## StufflerMike

rafavespa said:


> Any news about we can have a REAL contact with R. kemmner, please?
> Thanks, and happy to be here!


NO would be the answer in a nutshell. Try to contact him via e-mail or phone. 0049/7081/955673, [email protected]. That's all I can say.


----------



## jga.

Well I can tell you, that perseverance is a virtue... After tried for several days, different hours I finally spoke to him over the phone and I ordered him a Tonneau beadblasted matter special order. Roland is a very nice person, but very busy busy. I'll quote an email msg answering a question regarding how much the produce:

"we are mainly producing watches and cases for other brands like Kobold, RGM, Wilson-Watch-Works, Timefactors and so on. 
My own brand is only sold via newsletter or some watches in ebay. We produce around 60.000 watches a year."


He respond to email but not everyday, if you really want a watch from him check his ebay account regularly or if you want an special order you'll have to stalk him LOL... 
Good Luck!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Wow, could never have imagined he sells so many watches. Curious about what percentage of them are actually Kemmner branded. Probably not much more than 1% or so.


----------



## JerD

Just sent an email about the availabilty of a Turtle diver. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## heywatchit

JerD said:


> Just sent an email about the availabilty of a Turtle diver. We'll see how it goes.


I traded emails with Roland recently. He tells me the Turtle will be available again at the end of April, and will have a new design. No details on the new design.


----------



## nairb-ca

jga. said:


> Well I can tell you, that perseverance is a virtue... After tried for several days, different hours I finally spoke to him over the phone and I ordered him a Tonneau beadblasted matter special order. Roland is a very nice person, but very busy busy. I'll quote an email msg answering a question regarding how much the produce:


Have you received the "special order" bead blasted Tonneau yet? If so would love to see a picture of it. That sounds like a great order.....think :think: I would go bead blasted with silver dial..... 
LMK

Brian


----------



## StufflerMike

> ..........."we are mainly producing watches and cases for other brands like Kobold, RGM, Wilson-Watch-Works, Timefactors and so on.
> My own brand is only sold via newsletter or some watches in ebay. We produce around 60.000 watches a year."..........


Interesting, I would like to know who is "we". Mr. Kemmner can hardly do the job on the address given by him (Baetznerstraße 140) which is just an appartement building. Any info where "there" facilities are ?


----------



## jga.

stuffler said:


> Interesting, I would like to know who is "we". Mr. Kemmner can hardly do the job on the address given by him (Baetznerstraße 140) which is just an appartement building. Any info where "there" facilities are ?


I could definitely send you a copy of my emails between Roland and I. This was his response to one of my questions. Certainly surprised me because I thought he was a one person watchmaker. Maybe we had a miscommunication between Q's and A's. I still believed @ least his own brand is a small, limited quantity of watches.


----------



## jga.

nairb-ca said:


> Have you received the "special order" bead blasted Tonneau yet? If so would love to see a picture of it. That sounds like a great order.....think :think: I would go bead blasted with silver dial.....
> LMK
> 
> Brian


Hi Brian,

Since this was a special order Roland told me that I will have to wait @ least 12 days to get this watch done. As soon as I get it I will definitely post some pics! Im desperate to see the final results of the watch.


----------



## nairb-ca

jga. said:


> Hi Brian,
> 
> Since this was a special order Roland told me that I will have to wait @ least 12 days to get this watch done. As soon as I get it I will definitely post some pics! Im desperate to see the final results of the watch.


Thanks jga....

Maybe you could help open a line of Communication with Roland.....I've emailed him 3 times in the past week or so...... Unfortunately no response yet. I have a few people that would like to purchase ....do a "bulk" buy.....(maybe 3 or 4). But do want to wait to see your pics!! Any help from a fellow member would be greatly appreciated!!

Brian


----------



## nothenorm

Does kemmner watches have a website or such to see his collections??? Cheers.


----------



## nairb-ca

nothenorm said:


> Does kemmner watches have a website or such to see his collections??? Cheers.


https://sites.google.com/site/rolandkemmner/

Try here, not the best site......(Sorry Roland - JMO)

Brian


----------



## StufflerMike

nairb-ca said:


> https://sites.google.com/site/rolandkemmner/
> 
> Try here, not the best site......(Sorry Roland - JMO)
> 
> Brian


Just for the record: This is not the web site of Roland Kemmner, it is the web site of a fellow guy F. Stellbrink.
Have a closer look at: https://sites.google.com/site/franzstellbrink


----------



## nothenorm

Thanks nairb-ca and Mike for the link.

Will check it out. Cheers.


----------



## pplateau

After buying/trading watches for over ten years, I find Roland Kemmner's watches the best overall value anywhere; Highly recommend him, but as others have said he is very busy.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Can anyone tell me Kemmner's website.


----------



## rationaltime

Hello Mr. Bartlett,

The links to Roland Kemmner are found here.https://www.watchuseek.com/f438/kemmner-507513.html This web site has
the images. Members have been reporting the quickest response
to messages sent through eBay.

Your fine images are always welcome on the forum. Feel free to
post your photos of German watches.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## louis

Here comes the Kemmner ( OCTOPUS - MOD ) :

[/url]


----------



## StufflerMike

Nicely done. I like it.:-!


----------



## Lencoth

louis said:


> Here comes the Kemmner ( OCTOPUS - MOD ) :


Nice watch! What is that object on the left side of watch (i.e. the other side of the crown)?


----------



## louis

Lencoth said:


> Nice watch! What is that object on the left side of watch (i.e. the other side of the crown)?


It´s a Helium valve. It used to be a Diver. ;-) ( Octopus by Kemmner ) I changed dial and hands.


----------



## StufflerMike

louis said:


> It´s a Helium valve. It used to be a Diver. ;-) ( Octopus by Kemmner ) I changed dial and hands.


Can be used by Desk Divers as well.


----------



## Lencoth

louis said:


> It´s a Helium valve. It used to be a Diver. ;-) ( Octopus by Kemmner ) I changed dial and hands.


Thanks for the info. Anyway, looks good.


----------



## 340pd

Hi Im new to WUS so excuse me if I'm in the wrong place. I'm looking for a Kemmner 007 Does anyone know where I can find one?

Thx


----------



## pbj204

Google ebay erkahund or wilson watch works


----------



## gasspasser

View attachment 1005838

Wilson Watch Works 44mm Titanium Diver in the wild.


----------



## pnut

Nice watches, with very reasonable prices. IF you can ever reach the guy. I finally gave up after soooo many unanswered emails, Ebay messages, and unanswered call, I bought a Steinhart.


----------



## Robocaspar

pnut said:


> Nice watches, with very reasonable prices. IF you can ever reach the guy. I finally gave up after soooo many unanswered emails, Ebay messages, and unanswered call, I bought a Steinhart.


Its funny. That was exactly my issue a week ago. Roland answered a few of my emails inquiring about custom details on a Flieger A, but when I was decided on all the specs and sent him a order request, he just dropped off the map. I was going to wait it out but meanwhile found a Steinhart Nav B in the sales forum here so I jumped on it and sent Roland a cancellation request, not that he ever answered the order request anyways. Was unable to reach him on ebay as well.

My guess is he is on a business trip and/or too busy to answer emails currently. It's really a shame because I really liked his Flieger A model.


----------



## ACace1

Strange that you have had trouble contacting Roland for a purchase. I just purchased another watch from him outside of eBay. I contacted him through an eBay posting, from then on through direct mails. No issues whatsoever, he replied timely to all messages. 
That said, when I asked him if he could be a provider of cases and/or dials for an upcoming project he has not replied as of yet. This was 2 weeks ago.
????????


----------



## ACace1

This beauty was waiting on me when I got home from office today. When I asked Roland thru an ebay posting if he could build me a Tonneau gold, he replied that he had parts left for one last Gold. From that I take it that this is the last of it's kind to be made. #245.
View attachment 1013962
View attachment 1013963


----------



## Oldlyme14

Picked up this Kemmner Marine about 5 months ago:










One of my favorite watches.

Mark S.


----------



## chickenlittle

Kemmner with my Sunday best.

View attachment 1020321


----------



## Ed.YANG

On this for the weekends...


----------



## dowsing

I've had this Kemmner Bundeswehr for about a week now. It's my first Kemmner and I'm loving it! |>


----------



## zeljko

Great watch! Congratulations! Is this 7750?


----------



## dowsing

Thanks, it's a Seagull ST1901 rather than a 7750. So far it's kept great time (well with cosc) and the chrono works well.



zeljko said:


> Great watch! Congratulations! Is this 7750?


----------



## dowsing

The Kemmner Bund on a Rios Juchten Bund today, or Bund on a Bund!


----------



## David Woo

very nice, it's got that old heuer bund vibe.


----------



## Robocaspar

A few months ago I was in the process of ordering a Kemmner Pilot watch. However I fell into the "loss of contact with Roland" category and meanwhile had the opportunity to obtain a 2nd hand Steinhart Pilot.

Fast forward a few months, this piece poped up on another forum. I'll let the pictures do the talking for now (sellers not mine). Currently shopping around for a leather strap with red stitching. Also contacted Roland in the hopes of obtaining a black hand.

A proper wrist shot to come later!


----------



## Ed.YANG

Robocaspar said:


> View attachment 1115861


Wow!!! The original supplied red/black strap pairs very well with this piece!


----------



## CM HUNTER

Robocaspar said:


> A few months ago I was in the process of ordering a Kemmner Pilot watch. However I fell into the "loss of contact with Roland" category and meanwhile had the opportunity to obtain a 2nd hand Steinhart Pilot.
> 
> Fast forward a few months, this piece poped up on another forum. I'll let the pictures do the talking for now (sellers not mine). Currently shopping around for a leather strap with red stitching. Also contacted Roland in the hopes of obtaining a black hand.
> 
> A proper wrist shot to come later!
> 
> View attachment 1115860
> 
> View attachment 1115861
> 
> View attachment 1115862
> 
> View attachment 1115863
> 
> View attachment 1115864
> 
> View attachment 1115865


Well, if nothing else, they'll definitely see you coming.


----------



## Robocaspar

CM HUNTER said:


> Well, if nothing else, they'll definitely see you coming.


Haha yes.. it is a little more flamboyant than my usuals. Hopefully the black hand from Roland gets here soon.


----------



## watchma

mmmm I didn't know a kemmner thread existed |>:-!


----------



## Robocaspar

Watchma.. you picked up his whole collection or what hehe. 

That Pilot was the one I was going to pick up before I swung for the Steinhart.


----------



## Djk949

Roland's watches are exceptional. I have the California.


----------



## watchma

Robocaspar said:


> Watchma.. you picked up his whole collection or what hehe.


No where near ! lol


----------



## Spinnaker

New to the forum but thought I'd share my Kemmner's

Tonneau (swiss movement)








Chronograph (7750) which I just received today.








-Spinn


----------



## StufflerMike

Welcome to WUS and welcome to the German Watches Forum as well.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

Ed.YANG said:


> Wow!!! The original supplied red/black strap pairs very well with this piece!


I bought Robocaspar's Kemmner and put it on a brown strap. Loving the watch.


----------



## Robocaspar

It looks really good on a thick leather strap!


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

Robocaspar said:


> It looks really good on a thick leather strap!


Thanks. Glad I bought it from you.


----------



## dowsing




----------



## Willard

watchma said:


> mmmm I didn't know a kemmner thread existed |>:-!
> 
> View attachment 1116011


If you're ever interested in selling this one, please let me know! Had initial contact with Mr. Kemmner on building me one of these, and then he just seemed to stop responding to all emails altogether.....beautiful piece....


----------



## watchma

Willard said:


> If you're ever interested in selling this one, please let me know! Had initial contact with Mr. Kemmner on building me one of these, and then he just seemed to stop responding to all emails altogether.....beautiful piece....


Thanks for the compliment... but ...
I'm sorry, but that is one of my all time keepers.

As for contacting Roland, all I can suggest is persevere, try changing the title of your email and also try at different times of the day, try rewording it too.

I've had it (only) once or twice where I've got no answer , and I just can't explain why it happens, but just keep trying is all I can say.

Maybe he hasn't got the elements to make that watch up anymore? , who knows?, he's got a couple of similar (if not the same) cases right now on ebay...

Try again and report back


----------



## StufflerMike

This is not the place to sell and buy watches. Post a WTB on our Sales Corner and wait what happens.


----------



## Willard

Hey, thanks for the advice and encouragement watchma. I did try to contact Mr. Kemmner a couple of more times, but still no luck, so I'm guessing he must be pretty busy. After reading several reviews, I think I might just purchase Einzeiger model which is available if I don't hear back by the end of the week. That should keep me occupied until the Flieger becomes available again, and it looks like a good dress watch.

Best,

-Willard



watchma said:


> Thanks for the compliment... but ...
> I'm sorry, but that is one of my all time keepers.
> 
> As for contacting Roland, all I can suggest is persevere, try changing the title of your email and also try at different times of the day, try rewording it too.
> 
> I've had it (only) once or twice where I've got no answer , and I just can't explain why it happens, but just keep trying is all I can say.
> 
> Maybe he hasn't got the elements to make that watch up anymore? , who knows?, he's got a couple of similar (if not the same) cases right now on ebay...
> 
> Try again and report back


----------



## watchma

Perhaps you're inadvertantly going into his spam box


----------



## Willard

You might be onto something there. I just sent him a message through Ebay which is the only successful way I contacted him in the past, so hoping for the best. In the meantime, the Einzeiger which was available this morning I was going to buy is now gone (sold)


----------



## watchma

If and when you do get in touch , buy it outside ebay because he offers lower prices directly via email (i.e. he passes on the savings from the ebay charges, you still pay via PP and still have as much protection)

For instance the Tonneau is (was) €295 via ebay and €275 via email.

I'm sure it's just an email/spam thing , he wouldn't ignore business 

(Have you tried a disposable/different email address to send from ?)


----------



## T_I

happyscrappyheropup said:


>


I just started looking for the brand and found this thread, as I was tipped about a single handed watch on the bay. (both already sold  ) Nice to see it in here. I hope to get my hands on one before my next birthday.


----------



## Willard

watchma said:


> If and when you do get in touch , buy it outside ebay because he offers lower prices directly via email (i.e. he passes on the savings from the ebay charges, you still pay via PP and still have as much protection)
> 
> For instance the Tonneau is (was) €295 via ebay and €275 via email.
> 
> I'm sure it's just an email/spam thing , he wouldn't ignore business
> 
> (Have you tried a disposable/different email address to send from ?)


Tried sending another message through Ebay and also tried contacting him again from two different email addresses and still no luck. In the meantime, he has had new watches popping up on Ebay. I guess I'll just have to wait until I see the two models I want pop up on the Bay again....ah well :-( ....I've never called across the pond, but I guess that may be an option too......I'm determined to get my Kemmners!


----------



## DrYou

Yeah I get that he's a one man shop, but what good is a 2yr warranty if he's un-reachable or too busy for email. I've contacted him about a question and to offer my help to build him a website.


----------



## heboil

I purchased this watch from him in June.








NOT MY PIC

The second chrono hand would reset with the top pusher 50% of the time. The hand would also reset to a little before, a little after, or the 12 exactly. It kept resetting on the top pusher more and more frequently. Then all of the sudden it stopped winding and now it doesn't work. While this had been going on, I had emailed him a dozen times... also through eBay even though this wasn't an eBay transaction. I have packaged it up and was ready to ship it back off to Germany demanding a refund, but to be honest, I am hesitant that he will take the watch, not give me a refund and then I am out a watch and the money. I can't say that he has been difficult to deal with, so I am not ragging on his reputation. I am stating that I cannot communicate with him at all and now I don't know what to do with my watch. Like others have said, a two year warranty does nothing if he won't communicate. The funny thing was he was johnny-on-the-spot when I was emailing him about buying it in the first place.

The sad thing is I LOVE this watch. I can't afford the original, but this gives me what I wanted at a reasonable price. I had another watch by Kemmner and he was also difficult to deal with by email, but he DID reply to me eventually. Just not this watch/time.

What do you guys think I should do?


----------



## T_I

Wierd, I just got a reply from him on an ebay contact I wrote yesterday in 21 minutes.

He should be reachable via the email on the first page. Maybe he was on holiday the moments you tried to email. The biggest issue with one-man shops is that it's one man handling the shop. Everybody needs a break sometimes.


----------



## watchma

T_I said:


> Wierd, I just got a reply from him on an ebay contact I wrote yesterday in 21 minutes.
> 
> He should be reachable via the email on the first page. Maybe he was on holiday the moments you tried to email. The biggest issue with one-man shops is that it's one man handling the shop. Everybody needs a break sometimes.


You should email him the other guy's email address ;-)

I've no idea what's going on but here's some (today) Kemmner Pics whilst you wait 

EDIT: Maybe he wants the first order through ebay ?


----------



## T_I

Looks nice.

I've contacted him to get my hands on a one hander. The 2 on ebay were sold very fast, but I want a quality one hander, pref. 24h version. I don't know if the speed in the reply was because it was a request for a watch or that I just was lucky he saw it coming in.


----------



## watchma

T_I said:


> I don't know if the speed in the reply was because it was a request for a watch or that I just was lucky he saw it coming in.


But that's all the other guy was requesting - a watch order


----------



## T_I

watchma said:


> But that's all the other guy was requesting - a watch order


I thought you were replying on Hebol's post. Sorry.


----------



## watchma

No, think I was talking to you 

I was just saying that's all he was doing - trying to enquire to order - just like you 

He gets ignored and you get an answer within minutes? - it doesn't make sense


----------



## Willard

watchma said:


> He gets ignored and you get an answer within minutes? - it doesn't make sense


 Yeah, this is a bit odd. I've been polite in all of my messages, and have said everything short of "please take my money." It sounds like Heboil was having comm issues too.....ah well.....btw watchma, you're torturing me with pictures of your Fleiger! My Stowa Seatime has just been replaced by your Kemmner as my favorite German watch.....I've gotta have one.....


----------



## watchma

Willard said:


> .btw watchma, you're torturing me with pictures of your Fleiger!


LOL - It's one of my favourites , a very neat little number

BTW he once said in an email to me: QUOTE _there is no problem to make most of the models in beadblasted if the watches are ordered direct

_The one I sport there is bead blasted of course if you didn't know


----------



## T_I

watchma said:


> He gets ignored and you get an answer within minutes? - it doesn't make sense


Looks like I was lucky with the response via ebay. Still haven't got an reply via email. Just tried again. (and changed the subject, maybe that helps)


----------



## T_I

Ok, he was on holiday. Both Willard and I have made contact.

I've already made my choice for the case, dial and hand, but I'm still not 100% sure which movement I want, the ETA or the Seagull, as I'm not sure if the ETA is worth the 40% extra. (But I'm leaning towards the ETA)


----------



## watchma

Cool  , how very selfish of him to have a holiday ! , what's the world coming to 

Have you got pics of what you're choosing ?
Always like a good pic


----------



## T_I

Yep, I got pics.

This case (maybe with strap)








I love the matt finish

This dial and hand.








Look like the hand is blue, I'm not sure if the cap at the center is matt or gloss finish. When I can choose, I'll go for matt.

Maybe the strap of the first picture isn't the way to ho and would I like the strap on this watch.









And I guess the Seagull will be the heart of the watch.









I haven't found any technical reason to choose between one or the other. When I understand correctly, having the ETA will make the watch better to sell, but I don't want to sell it. (My precious b-)) That makes a 40% extra for the movement a bit expensive. I've requested what the strap options are. I'm not decided yet on the strap.

I've played with the idea to have a 24hour one hander, but by choosing the Sea-gull movement, I can afford a 24h Raketa as side dish.


----------



## dhtjr

Nice pictures. What are the dimensions of the watches? And prices with ETA and Seagull? Thanks.



T_I said:


> Yep, I got pics.
> 
> This case (maybe with strap)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the matt finish
> 
> This dial and hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look like the hand is blue, I'm not sure if the cap at the center is matt or gloss finish. When I can choose, I'll go for matt.
> 
> Maybe the strap of the first picture isn't the way to ho and would I like the strap on this watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I guess the Seagull will be the heart of the watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't found any technical reason to choose between one or the other. When I understand correctly, having the ETA will make the watch better to sell, but I don't want to sell it. (My precious b-)) That makes a 40% extra for the movement a bit expensive. I've requested what the strap options are. I'm not decided yet on the strap.
> 
> I've played with the idea to have a 24hour one hander, but by choosing the Sea-gull movement, I can afford a 24h Raketa as side dish.


----------



## T_I

dhtjr said:


> Nice pictures. What are the dimensions of the watches?


Good question, I'll have to ask. I heard that the Einziegers were 43 mil. (*happyscrappyheropup* has one, maybe he can measure it)



dhtjr said:


> And prices with ETA and Seagull? Thanks.


The Seagull version was on ebay for 310 euro. I got a quote of approx 275 with Seagull and 380 with ETA, including shipping. Prices may vary depending on the shipping distance and watch configuration. (something I'm still working on)


----------



## Willard

watchma said:


> Cool  , how very selfish of him to have a holiday ! , what's the world coming to
> 
> Have you got pics of what you're choosing ?
> Always like a good pic


Yeah, I know, how dare he go on holiday!  Big thanks to T_I for passing my contact info along, as I think that's why he finally responded. I went ahead an put in an order for a white face Eiz with the navy blue hand and the logo - coin-type crown, and of course also an order for the beadblasted Flieger with the same crown as the Eiz. I think these pictures given an idea of the case and configuration I'm ordering (pictures were provided by Mr. Kemmner to help me configure).


----------



## Willard

watchma said:


> Cool  , how very selfish of him to have a holiday ! , what's the world coming to
> 
> Have you got pics of what you're choosing ?
> Always like a good pic


Yeah, I know, how dare he go on holiday!  Big thanks to T_I for passing my contact info along, as I think that's why he finally responded. I went ahead an put in an order for a white face Eiz with the navy blue hand and the logo - coin-type crown, and of course also an order for the beadblasted Flieger with the same crown as the Eiz. I think these pictures given an idea of the case and configuration I'm ordering (pictures were provided by Mr. Kemmner to help me configure).

View attachment 1201745
View attachment 1201746


----------



## watchma

Sorry I missed your recent replies - must have been having a Kemmner moment  lol

Glad you two got sorted in the end , love to see them when they arrive., they both look great of course.


----------



## T_I

Willard said:


> Yeah, I know, how dare he go on holiday!  Big thanks to T_I for passing my contact info along, as I think that's why he finally responded.


You're welcome.



Willard said:


> I went ahead an put in an order for a white face Eiz with the navy blue hand and the logo - coin-type crown, and of course also an order for the beadblasted Flieger with the same crown as the Eiz.


Looks nice. Have you already decided on the movement? I'm still not sure which one to choose, the Sea-gull or the ETA.


----------



## Willard

T_I said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Looks nice. Have you already decided on the movement? I'm still not sure which one to choose, the Sea-gull or the ETA.


I'm definitely going with the ETA Unitas......I'm sure the Sea-Gull is as good, or better in terms of function, but ETA has the longstanding reputation and name, and will be easier to resell in the event I ever decide to.

I like the face on your choice - didn't realize they came in those colors. I wonder if he'll ever offer the red hand again on the Eizeigers, or if that was a one time special offer?....


----------



## T_I

Willard said:


> I'm definitely going with the ETA Unitas......I'm sure the Sea-Gull is as good, or better in terms of function, but ETA has the longstanding reputation and name, and will be easier to resell in the event I ever decide to.


That's a bit my problem. I will never sell it and with this in mind, I'm a bit hesitate to spend 40% extra on an ETA.



Willard said:


> I like the face on your choice - didn't realize they came in those colors. I wonder if he'll ever offer the red hand again on the Eizeigers, or if that was a one time special offer?....


I guess he will, in the images he send me he included this example:










I like the combination, but I don't like black dials.


----------



## T_I

T_I said:


> That's a bit my problem. I will never sell it and with this in mind, I'm a bit hesitate to spend 40% extra on an ETA.


End of hesitation for me. A replacement Sea-gull movement isn't so expensive. Also it's not relevant if the ETA is slightly more precise compared to the Sea-gull. It's a one hander with a 5 minute resolution. As long as it's not more then a minute fast/slow per day I'll never notice. (as I rotate watches, so it'll be stopped when I decide to wear it)


----------



## T_I

And another choice to make, the strap. I think I;m going with the strap in the picture with the matt case. Ah wel, when it has arrived, I'll post pictures.


----------



## Angeline Ai

happyscrappyheropup said:


> Thanks. Glad I bought it from you.


im in love with this watch. anyone knows where can i get it from?


----------



## watchma

Ask Roland if he has any 649* movements with which to make one for you

He's got a black dialled seagull version up right now: 
erkahund | eBay


----------



## rationaltime

Angeline Ai said:


> im in love with this watch. anyone knows where can i get it from?


Hi Angeline,

You can buy one from Roland Kemmner. Search for "Kemmner" on eBay. --> there
It looks like the current price is €290 + €6 shipping.

If you match your name the watch will be stylish, but tell Roland you
want an extra short strap.

If you get the watch please post some photos for us.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## T_I

I totally agree.

I just ordered mine. Can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## hoddo

Hello, I am trying to obtain a Kemmner "Flieger Typ A" (similar to this). Ideally I want a brushed case otherwise I would have picked up the eBay item. I have emailed and eBay messaged Roland and not had any response. Is there a more sure fire way of making contact?

Also, if the watch is not on eBay does that mean there is no stock or does he tend to manufacture watches to order?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## watchma

hoddo said:


> Ideally I want a brushed case otherwise I would have picked up the eBay item. I have emailed and eBay messaged Roland and not had any response. Is there a more sure fire way of making contact?


I've got his phone number (puts his business card in with purchases), but better to keep trying via email


----------



## Willard

T_I said:


> I totally agree.
> 
> I just ordered mine. Can't wait for it to arrive.


T_I,

Did you ever get a confirmation back from Mr. Kemmner after your ordered yours? I sent in my request on the 27th, but never got any message back where he acknowledged receiving, so i assumed he got it. He said it would take 10 days to build, and I emailed him yesterday just to ask what the status was, as it was 10 days, but didn't hear back. I'm wondering if ordering off of Ebay is the only way to do this :-s


----------



## Willard

T_I said:


> I totally agree.
> 
> I just ordered mine. Can't wait for it to arrive.


T_I,

Did you ever get a confirmation back from Mr. Kemmner after your ordered yours? I sent in my request on the 27th, but never got any message back where he acknowledged receiving, so i assumed he got it. He said it would take 10 days to build, and I emailed him yesterday just to ask what the status was, as it was 10 days, but didn't hear back. I'm wondering if ordering off of Ebay is the only way to do this :-s


----------



## opinian

Just to chime in, I ordered an Einzeiger a week ago via ebay, and got it very promptly. No issues whatsoever with the watch, and looks better life than in pics! Will post a review after wearing the watch for a while more. Still getting used to reading the time off single-hand watches though


----------



## T_I

Willard said:


> T_I,
> 
> Did you ever get a confirmation back from Mr. Kemmner after your ordered yours? I sent in my request on the 27th, but never got any message back where he acknowledged receiving, so i assumed he got it. He said it would take 10 days to build, and I emailed him yesterday just to ask what the status was, as it was 10 days, but didn't hear back. I'm wondering if ordering off of Ebay is the only way to do this :-s


I've contacted him via ebay, as my latest mail from him was the 28th. Looks like he responds better on contact via ebay.


----------



## Wahlaoeh

Do you guys get replies from him? I've tried to contact him on eBay to build a watch just like the one posted before – the white dial with single red hand. He replied just once but went radio silent once he knew I wasn't wanting to buy his stock pieces on eBay.

Quite pity. I've always thought the upside to buying from a lesser known brand would be the ability to customise. I mean if I wanted something like everyone else in that price range, I could have gone for a stowa and the likes. 

I see he's still putting up new watches on his eBay so he's apparently still active. Any tips guys?


----------



## watchma

Wahlaoeh said:


> . Any tips guys?


Keep trying is my advice

Don't make your first email request too complicated or demanding


----------



## Wahlaoeh

watchma said:


> Keep trying is my advice
> 
> Don't make your first email request too complicated or demanding


Right. Will keep trying till I find a better watch to go for.

I've kept my email really succinct and even attached a picture of the watch.

Oh well.


----------



## StufflerMike

Knowing that the members of the KWOC will object (they always do) I don't agree that Kemmner plays in the same league as Stowa and the likes. 

Back to your question: Kemmner's communication is subject to improvement, no doubt. What's left to you is to jar on his nerves consistently.


----------



## watchma

stuffler said:


> I don't agree that Kemmner plays in the same league as Stowa and the likes.


Like Kemmner watches: pay Kemmner prices or like Stowa watches: pay Stowa prices - big difference 

I've never had a big problem with communication with him, can't explain why he answers some and not others though.

I think once you're hooked up with him, it'll all work out fine


----------



## Wahlaoeh

watchma said:


> Like Kemmner watches: pay Kemmner prices or like Stowa watches: pay Stowa prices - big difference
> 
> I've never had a big problem with communication with him, can't explain why he answers some and not others though.
> 
> I think once you're hooked up with him, it'll all work out fine


I'm tempted to tell him - take my money!

All I want is my watch, and he can have my money!


----------



## watchma

Give me your money and I'll acquire the watch 

only joking - just keep mailing every day at different times perhaps.


----------



## Wahlaoeh

watchma said:


> Give me your money and I'll acquire the watch
> 
> only joking - just keep mailing every day at different times perhaps.


Every day?! You guys are sure serious when you said to jar his nerves


----------



## watchma

Wahlaoeh said:


> Every day?! You guys are sure serious when you said to jar his nerves


In normal circumstances I'd expect a reply within 24 hours. weekdays at least ..... having said that I've sent emails on sunday's (or saturday evenings) and got replies on the sunday!

Can't be rude (well, it won't get you anywhere ) but simply ask him about a particular model, if it's in stock and how much - keep it simple.


----------



## StufflerMike

Wahlaoeh said:


> Every day?! You guys are sure serious when you said to jar his nerves


Of course I am serious. Otherwise I would not have posted it.


----------



## Wahlaoeh

god, you guys are damned right.

I sent a follow up email today and after trading a few emails back and forth within the hour, I've confirmed my order! It'll be built within 5 days!

Will post pics when it arrives!

Thanks folks! =)


----------



## Ed.YANG

Wahlaoeh said:


> god, you guys are damned right.
> 
> I sent a follow up email today and after trading a few emails back and forth within the hour, I've confirmed my order! It'll be built within 5 days!
> 
> Will post pics when it arrives!
> 
> Thanks folks! =)


I'll be belly jelly interested to see what's your hoot that makes you so too concern about your order.


----------



## watchma

Wahlaoeh said:


> god, you guys are damned right.
> I sent a follow up email today and after trading a few emails back and forth within the hour, I've confirmed my order! It'll be built within 5 days!














> Will post pics when it arrives!


You'd better ! 



> I'll be belly jelly interested to see what's your hoot that makes you so too concern about your order.


Whatever Ed said :-d


----------



## Wahlaoeh

happyscrappyheropup said:


>


it's the same as this beauty, except that the case is brushed. =)


----------



## Ed.YANG

Wahlaoeh said:


> it's the same as this beauty, except that the case is brushed. =)


Ooooh... brushed case! How about the movement? Did u requested for Unitas? Or stick to Seagull ST36?


----------



## Wahlaoeh

Ed.YANG said:


> Ooooh... brushed case! How about the movement? Did u requested for Unitas? Or stick to Seagull ST36?


Seagull for me since it's cheaper. No need for re-sale value nor improved accuracy with ETA


----------



## Willard

Well, I finally got my order in! After trying for some time directly via email with no success, I just finally purchased on Ebay when the watch was offered again. I then sent Mr. K my requested changes which he quickly wrote me back about and confirmed. It should be built in 5 days. So there you have it!


----------



## opinian

Wahlaoeh said:


> Seagull for me since it's cheaper. No need for re-sale value nor improved accuracy with ETA


Actually, after 10 days, my TY36 Einzeiger is still accurate to the minute. I doubt the ETA would offer significantly better accuracy.


----------



## T_I

I mailed him again today, lets see if this helps. To bad it's sometimes so hard to get contact. Especially as the watch I ordered is really nice. (I think)

Good to read the TY36 is accurate.


----------



## opinian

Have just posted my review of the Einzeiger - I hope that those considering buying a Kemmner will find it useful!

Form, Function, and Frivolity: Review: Kemmner Einzeiger


----------



## T_I

Looks nice. I'm still in the process of ordering one. (I hope)


----------



## dowsing

I have not seen a turtle on here for a while. I'm wearing this Kemmner Turtle today and have been all week. Timekeeping has been great with it only only losing 8 seconds over the week. A new green bezel insert has also arrived from Roland Kemmner so I'll try that out on it soon.


----------



## watchma

dowsing said:


> I have not seen a turtle on here for a while. I'm wearing this Kemmner Turtle today and have been all week. Timekeeping has been great with it only only losing 8 seconds over the week. A new green bezel insert has also arrived from Roland Kemmner so I'll try that out on it soon.


Nice I've never seen a black dialled version

Mine says 'nothing'  :-d


----------



## dowsing

watchma said:


> Nice I've never seen a black dialled version
> 
> Mine says 'nothing'  :-d


Very nice, after patiently fettling with a razor blade and hair dryer I managed to change the insert over on mine.


----------



## T_I

I would almost say I'm getting the idea I'm not able to get the order for a Einzieger in. AH well, It's my holiday now and I'll just wait for a reply. When there isn't any before a big watch meet in The Netherlands, it's his loss. I would love to buy a watch I like, but when he just won't or can't deliver, it won't happen how much emails I send.


----------



## watchma

dowsing said:


> Very nice, after patiently fettling with a razor blade and hair dryer I managed to change the insert over on mine.


How much was the insert then ?



> would almost say I'm getting the idea I'm not able to get the order for a Einzieger in. AH well, It's my holiday now and I'll just wait for a reply. When there isn't any before a big watch meet in The Netherlands, it's his loss. I would love to buy a watch I like, but when he just won't or can't deliver, it won't happen how much emails I send.


Hope it works out for ya


----------



## dowsing

watchma said:


> How much was the insert then ?
> 
> Hope it works out for ya


About 13-14 Euros


----------



## dowsing

Today's Kemmner Turtle shot


----------



## watchma

Looks almost the same as yesterday's


----------



## Wahlaoeh

So has anyone received their Kemmner?


----------



## watchma

Wahlaoeh said:


> So has anyone received their Kemmner?


I did back in february


----------



## Wahlaoeh

watchma said:


> I did back in february


Good for you. He's suddenly gone missing again when I thought my watch should be ready....


----------



## StufflerMike

Wahlaoeh said:


> Good for you. He's suddenly gone missing again when I thought my watch should be ready....


Since he is selling watches on ebay he must be around.


----------



## T_I

stuffler said:


> Since he is selling watches on ebay he must be around.


That's what I thought, haven't been able to reach him since 28 august. (even though I've ordered the watch at least 6 times)


----------



## watchma

There is a possibility that your emails have slipped into his spam folder

There's also the possibility that your watch is in progress (in which case he's no reason to keep updating you) , either being built or being shipped.

If you've ordered it, seen an invoice and paid for it , just sit back and wait (until of course it gets close to dispute EOL)


----------



## Wahlaoeh

watchma said:


> There is a possibility that your emails have slipped into his spam folder
> 
> There's also the possibility that your watch is in progress (in which case he's no reason to keep updating you) , either being built or being shipped.


Interesting he's still pushing out stock pieces of various models recently when he's been 'ignoring' confirmed orders. Wouldn't it make more sense to finish up a firm order rather than to line the shop windows?

I just hope I wouldn't need to wait a month for mine to be built.


----------



## watchma

Well you know these watchmakers ....  ;-)

I really don't know what goes on in Kemmnerland sometimes, but he's always come through with the watches in my experience (4 times now I think)

Good luck , hope it(they) turns up ASAP


----------



## T_I

watchma said:


> If you've ordered it, seen an invoice and paid for it , just sit back and wait (until of course it gets close to dispute EOL)


I've ordered it 6 times and haven got a response since then. No invoice, no acknowledgement, nothing. I would not mind to get an email just stating he had received the email and

a. is waiting for parts
b. is flooded with work and specials have to wait
c. is unable to construct the watch with the parts I requested. (as they won't fit, aren't available any more,...)
d. something else

Complete silence since 28-8.


----------



## Wahlaoeh

T_I said:


> I've ordered it 6 times and haven got a response since then. No invoice, no acknowledgement, nothing. I would not mind to get an email just stating he had received the email and
> 
> a. is waiting for parts
> b. is flooded with work and specials have to wait
> c. is unable to construct the watch with the parts I requested. (as they won't fit, aren't available any more,...)
> d. something else
> 
> Complete silence since 28-8.


You just need to vary your subject title, content etc. Just to get his attention on your order. Maybe send a daily chaser

I managed to get my order in, after a few emails. Now just waiting for his status update.

Good luck.


----------



## T_I

Thanks. I'll keep on trying. Just send the 8th email. I hope I can place the order before I'm on holiday.


----------



## hoddo

watchma said:


> I think once you're hooked up with him, it'll all work out fine


I could not agree with this more. Roland got back to me a few weeks ago and after the first contact his email communication was fantastic. Who buying process has been extremely smooth and he was very accommodating when I wanted to modify my watch.

Expect delivery at some point this week.


----------



## hoddo

Wahlaoeh said:


> So has anyone received their Kemmner?


Invoice received and paid on the 19th. Received a DHL courier reference on the 20th from Kemmner and currently the DHL website says the watch is in the brilliantly named town 'Bad Wildbad'. Eager to get the watch now but I suppose it is in the hands of DHL.


----------



## T_I

Yes, just got an email that the watch is being build and will take approx 12 days. Great news just before I go on holiday.


----------



## Wahlaoeh

T_I said:


> Yes, just got an email that the watch is being build and will take approx 12 days. Great news just before I go on holiday.


Congrats. Mine just shipped out yesterday. Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## hoddo

Wahlaoeh said:


> Congrats. Mine just shipped out yesterday. Can't wait for it to arrive!


Any sign of your watch?

I received a disatch confirmation email from Roland on the 20th September. Still no watch. I'm excited and impatient. Want my watch now.


----------



## StufflerMike

hoddo said:


> I'm..... and impatient.


You don't say.


----------



## Wahlaoeh

Finally!


----------



## hoddo

Same here, arrived yesterday. Extremely happy.


----------



## watchma

Double like for the black dial , just cos I have the bead blasted version.

brushed looks so good there


----------



## Marc Stang

Also received my Einzeiger (black dial red hand) today. Will put up some pics later. Just waiting for my Stowa wrist strap to arrive to finish it of.


----------



## T_I

Wahlaoeh said:


> Finally!


Looks great, I can't wait till I get the mail that mine is finished. (with elfenbein dail and blue hand)


----------



## markschnake1

Hey everyone---not new to collecting, but new to the forum. I'm a value collector (I used to try to buy low, sell high and trade up---it got tiresome). Kemmner fits in perfectly with what I've been looking for. I got my new Marine a few days ago:


----------



## lordnikon

hoddo said:


> Same here, arrived yesterday. Extremely happy.


Hi. One nice looking watch. I'm looking to get one of the flieger too. The hands set on urs are very much to my liking, does look different as shown on ebay. Did u specifically request for this hands set?


----------



## T_I

Yes, my watch is assembled, got the invoice and I just payed for it. Now the long wait for it's arrival. (and the long wait to see it, no picture included...)


----------



## T_I

T_I said:


> Yes, my watch is assembled, got the invoice and I just payed for it. Now the long wait for it's arrival. (and the long wait to see it, no picture included...)


Yes, when I arrived home, it was waiting for me...


----------



## movet22

Wahlaoeh said:


> Interesting he's still pushing out stock pieces of various models recently when he's been 'ignoring' confirmed orders. Wouldn't it make more sense to finish up a firm order rather than to line the shop windows?
> 
> I just hope I wouldn't need to wait a month for mine to be built.


In my experience, now over a few years ago, it took me 2 or 3 attempts to get Herr Kemmner to respond to my first email. Once I did things went smoothly, however it took 6 weeks from invoice to doorstep- which is about what I expected from a custom job from a far away land. All in all I thought he was great to work with (even deciphering my American University Deutsch! )

Something to keep in mind that worked for me: timezones. I am certain that my communication with him was smooth because I would reach out to him at times when I knen he was available (usually late at night for me in EST).

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T_I

movet22 said:


> In my experience, now over a few years ago, it took me 2 or 3 attempts to get Herr Kemmner to respond to my first email. Once I did things went smoothly, however it took 6 weeks from invoice to doorstep- which is about what I expected from a custom job from a far away land. All in all I thought he was great to work with (even deciphering my American University Deutsch! )
> 
> Something to keep in mind that worked for me: timezones. I am certain that my communication with him was smooth because I would reach out to him at times when I knen he was available (usually late at night for me in EST).
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


It took me from the first contact on August 24th 2 months to get the order for the watch in, confirmed, build and shipped. I found the invoice Sunday (was send Thursday, couldn't check email sooner), paid the same day, shipped Monday 16:00 and arrived to day. (keep in mind, I'm living in The Netherlands, 1 country border away)

Biggest problem is that when he's on holiday, business trip or otherwise busy, he can't email and he hasn't got an out-of-office option.

Just keep trying, it's worth the effort.


----------



## T_I

And some details of my watch


----------



## rosborn

Is ebay the only option to see what watches Kemmner produces? He has no website?


----------



## StufflerMike

No web site, as mentioned here many, many, many times.


----------



## rosborn

stuffler said:


> No web site, as mentioned here many, many, many times.


Yeah... Things change. It's amazing how a website can appear in one day. For example, a local pizza restaurant did not have a website one day and the next they did. Things change.


----------



## watchma

rosborn said:


> Yeah... Things change. It's amazing how a website can appear in one day. For example, a local pizza restaurant did not have a website one day and the next they did. Things change.


He won't I don't think - no need really - his ebay prices are low enough to get peoples attention - then if you deal direct via email you'll get it even cheaper.

Constantly changing/updating a website with such a varied product range would be time consuming if not expensive if he outsourced that site.

There's no need for one in my view, he gets along fine without it, and I certainly wouldn't want the price to rise just because he had a website to upkeep.


----------



## rosborn

watchma said:


> He won't I don't think - no need really - his ebay prices are low enough to get peoples attention - then if you deal direct via email you'll get it even cheaper.
> 
> Constantly changing/updating a website with such a varied product range would be time consuming if not expensive if he outsourced that site.
> 
> There's no need for one in my view, he gets along fine without it, and I certainly wouldn't want the price to rise just because he had a website to upkeep.


Oh, I understand about his ebay page. However, he only has two watches (I think) showing on his ebay page. I am interested in some of the other watches I have seen made by him - like the one T_I purchased.


----------



## watchma

rosborn said:


> Oh, I understand about his ebay page. However, he only has two watches (I think) showing on his ebay page. I am interested in some of the other watches I have seen made by him - like the one T_I purchased.


Email Roland with what you want, he will let you know what he can and can't do right now , he's very helpful I've found

His ebay page can go from nothing to a dozen watches to back down to nothing again in days


----------



## StufflerMike

rosborn said:


> Yeah... Things change. It's amazing how a website can appear in one day. For example, a local pizza restaurant did not have a website one day and the next they did. Things change.


Right you are hut it won't happen with Kemmner. There once was a web site of a friend or fan of Kemmner. Site closed.


----------



## louis

rosborn said:


> Is ebay the only option to see what watches Kemmner produces? He has no website?


He told me he´d like to have one, but he simply hasn´t got the time for that; it would be great to have lists and pics of the things he sells, though. It´s always big fun to build unique watches with Kemmner´s parts. I often did.

louis


----------



## dpeter

That is one fine watch, have been looking on off for these. White dial with red hand and polished case. Did almost pull the trigger on a black dial from ebay, but want a white one.


----------



## watchma

dpeter said:


> Did almost pull the trigger on a black dial from ebay, but want a white one.


Order a white dial version from him direct via email, it'll be cheaper too !


----------



## Wahlaoeh

Just like share my not so pleasant experience with you guys. Makes me now think twice about buying from independent watchmakers. 

Within two weeks of receiving my watch, I had some problems. Took a long time to get his response via email. He claimed my mail went into his spam box and I only managed to get his response after i contacted him via eBay and also filed a PayPal dispute. 

So I sent the watch back. He acknowledged receipt of it on 16 Nov. Till now he's not replying to any emails on the status and I'm left hanging wondering what's happened 

So if you're planning to buy do take note of the potential frustrations. 

I'm in half a mind to just ask him to keep the watch and offer me a refund 

Tapa-typed in haste and brevity.


----------



## dpeter

That's what's probably held me back, did long ago send an email regarding Tonneau but never got a responce. Since then got two Steinharts second hand that still had over a year left of the warranty.

Have read about the difficulty contacting him, so thought what would happen if the watch was faulty after the shipping etc.

What was wrong with yours?


















​


----------



## Wahlaoeh

The hand was misaligned and touches the dial. 

Looking back, now I realised I emailed him a week after receiving the watch. But only got a response two weeks after. 

And now this.... 



Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchma

I've had five watches off Roland and everyone has been fine and dandy 

He's stopped doing the Tonneau for the moment, he's not sure if he's bringing it back or not last time I spoke to him.


----------



## dbuergi

I own a Seahorse and a Turtle and the watches are just awsome.
Yesterday i was able to take some pics with my new Sony DSLR and i really want to share this pic with you.


----------



## Tony Abbate

I was just told by Roland that this is shipping on Monday. It has the Unitas movement and the sterile dial. From payment to shipping has taken about a week. Can't wait. Fingers crossed it arrives before Xmas.

I photoshopped the logo out to give you a better idea but the "made in Germany" remains at the bottom but will not be on mine.

View attachment 1312146


----------



## Shawnny

dpeter said:


> That is one fine watch, have been looking on off for these. White dial with red hand and polished case. Did almost pull the trigger on a black dial from ebay, but want a white one.


That is one hot watch!


----------



## pbj204

Tony Abbate said:


> I was just told by Roland that this is shipping on Monday. It has the Unitas movement and the sterile dial. From payment to shipping has taken about a week. Can't wait. Fingers crossed it arrives before Xmas.
> 
> I photoshopped the logo out to give you a better idea but the "made in Germany" remains at the bottom but will not be on mine.


Congrats. I love mine. It's even better in person.


----------



## Tony Abbate

*pbj204
Congrats. I love mine. It's even better in person. *

I have never owned a Kemmner so I hope it lives up to the hipe.


----------



## beeman101

This seems like a brilliant brand. I want one!!!
Is ebay the best way to go about it..........Also, does anyone have a idea if there is a model with power reserve meter ??


----------



## StufflerMike

First question: yes, that is what most members here advised - just flick through the threads
Second question: no (afaik)


----------



## Wahlaoeh

Wahlaoeh said:


> Just like share my not so pleasant experience with you guys. Makes me now think twice about buying from independent watchmakers.
> 
> Within two weeks of receiving my watch, I had some problems. Took a long time to get his response via email. He claimed my mail went into his spam box and I only managed to get his response after i contacted him via eBay and also filed a PayPal dispute.
> 
> So I sent the watch back. He acknowledged receipt of it on 16 Nov. Till now he's not replying to any emails on the status and I'm left hanging wondering what's happened
> 
> So if you're planning to buy do take note of the potential frustrations.
> 
> I'm in half a mind to just ask him to keep the watch and offer me a refund
> 
> Tapa-typed in haste and brevity.


So now it's coming to two months since he's gone missing.

In summary

Paid some money, had a watch for two weeks
Returned for repairs and withheld for close to two months with no updates

It's one thing to be irresponsible and slip shod, and another to run a business unethically. Roland is bordering on the latter.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## CM HUNTER

Kemmner's odd way of operating a business is one of the main reasons I haven't thought twice about even trying to buy one of his watches. He really makes it a task to do business with him in the first place, and his "inventory" at any point in time can be any random model from ten different choices to maybe two. All just really weird and unaccommodating for what he has to offer. I know some will say that there is a specific way to work with him, but that again to me is just bending over backwards to try to buy his product when in actuality, he should be trying to bend over backwards to sell me one.


----------



## zeli9

I'm about to order a Flieger from Roland and these recent posts don't instill confidence I must say... but communication so far with Roland has been good, I initially contacted him through ebay and then via email.


----------



## bvc2005

I don't know. Too many hoops to jump through. Ordering a watch, even a made-to-order watch, should be seamless and effortless.


CM HUNTER said:


> Kemmner's odd way of operating a business is one of the main reasons I haven't thought twice about even trying to buy one of his watches. He really makes it a task to do business with him in the first place, and his "inventory" at any point in time can be any random model from ten different choices to maybe two. All just really weird and unaccommodating for what he has to offer. I know some will say that there is a specific way to work with him, but that again to me is just bending over backwards to try to buy his product when in actuality, he should be trying to bend over backwards to sell me one.


----------



## p_mcgee

I ordered a "red 12" manual marine from Roland a few weeks ago. Still waiting for delivery. I decided between this one and a similar Stowa which cost twice as much-- in the end I decided that the price difference offser the risks mentioned above. Sounds like getting Roland to service it under warranty is a nightmare.


----------



## Shawnny

CM HUNTER said:


> Kemmner's odd way of operating a business is one of the main reasons I haven't thought twice about even trying to buy one of his watches. He really makes it a task to do business with him in the first place, and his "inventory" at any point in time can be any random model from ten different choices to maybe two. All just really weird and unaccommodating for what he has to offer. I know some will say that there is a specific way to work with him, but that again to me is just bending over backwards to try to buy his product when in actuality, he should be trying to bend over backwards to sell me one.


It's really not that odd. His business really isn't making and selling Kemmner watches. His business is selling watch parts to other companies. He just makes and sells his own watches when he has time. Now Steinhart is a different story. They are a company that primarily makes and sells watches and you can't get a hold of them when you want to buy a watch. Now that's odd.


----------



## StufflerMike

Shawnny said:


> . They are a company that *primarily makes* and sells watches......


Huh ? "Making" in a sense of manufacturing with only one master watchmaker and one watchmaker ? Since the watches are swiss made according to the swiss law there is not much "making" in Germany left.


----------



## Tony Abbate

Well mines here and I couldn't be happier...a finely crafted piece. 
The half links on the bracelet makes for a perfect fit.
Thank you Roland


----------



## ahkeelt

I am a bit intrigued - I guess to my own detriment given the reputation for Roland - but someone up here says they ordered a marine with red 12. I know that was not purchased - but wonder if Roland takes and delivers on dial change / alteration requests. If yes, to what level is he able to do this - meaning - could one ask for major changes such as removal of 0 from the one hand watches (i.e. instead of priniting 09 print only 9) and also inserting 15, 30, 45 in smaller fonts in the hour track (ala Jorg's Energizer)?


----------



## p_mcgee

ahkeelt said:


> I am a bit intrigued - I guess to my own detriment given the reputation for Roland - but someone up here says they ordered a marine with red 12


I ordered the red 12 marine after seeing it on his eBay site. I ended up returning it unworn (decided to get either a Damasko or Stowa instead), so if you are interested shoot Roland an inquiry. I contacted him through eBay and got a response same day.


----------



## zeli9

I'm waiting on my Flieger with red hand alteration to be assembled, he had black hand only on ebay. I think he should be able to accept other alterations as well, just email Roland.



ahkeelt said:


> I am a bit intrigued - I guess to my own detriment given the reputation for Roland - but someone up here says they ordered a marine with red 12. I know that was not purchased - but wonder if Roland takes and delivers on dial change / alteration requests. If yes, to what level is he able to do this - meaning - could one ask for major changes such as removal of 0 from the one hand watches (i.e. instead of priniting 09 print only 9) and also inserting 15, 30, 45 in smaller fonts in the hour track (ala Jorg's Energizer)?


----------



## heboil

It's time I update my saga with Kemmner. Bought the watch I desperately wanted, had issue with the mechanical chronograph not resetting properly. Had very difficult time getting in contact with him. Finally did, told me to send it back for repair. 

I sent it back at my cost for repair ($20). It took a month or so (can't really remember exactly... maybe more). Got it back with repair done and new crystal. The second I put it on and checked the chrono function, it was still not working (this time it was something different). I tried communicating with him for weeks but no reply. Then in late November I decided to take a big loss on this. I wrote him a letter explaining the cost I had to pay at customs and the shipping (now to be twice). I stated that I didn't care. I just wanted a full refund. 

December 3rd I mailed it to him with insurance and tracking ($50). It arrived and cleared customs on January 3. It sat there for a week until I emailed him to alert him that a package was waiting for him. He replied and said he would get it after the weekend. I emailed him a week later... still not picked up. About 10 hours later I got an email from him that it was picked up and he refunded my money. PayPal refund came about an hour later. 

Total loss between shippings and customs exceeded $150. My loss. This was my second watch from him. I had trouble communicating with him the first time, but the watch ran perfectly. This is my last time dealing with him. 

As an aside, I believe he is involved with Eddie from Timefactors. I love Eddie btw. Here is that story:

I had a PRS-5 with a cracked crystal. I emailed Eddie and asked to have one sent to me. He said his German counterpart wouldn't do that as it is very difficult to mount that crystal. So I sent my perfectly well running watch to England which in turn made it to Germany and then my watch found its way back to me with a clean crystal. 

However, when my watch came back to me, something was wrong with it. When I wound it, it would unwind automatically after I took my hand off it. It could hold zero charge. 

I emailed Eddie right away. He then contacted Germany. His German counterpart said that it is impossible that he had done anything to it to make that happen and that I was out of luck. Now just to let you know, my watch was no longer under warranty. So at that moment, I politely got PO'd with the situation. Eddie completely understood and apologized for that answer from Germany. He told me he would send me a brand new one at his cost (but without a brand new warranty). 

Great guy that Eddie is. It came in perfect condition and worked perfectly. I ended up selling it a year later but after these experiences with Kemmner and doing all that reading, I am fearful of picking up something from Eddie too because of what I believe is Kemmner behind those watches. 

Now the only saving grace with ETA watches is that it is a very common piece and servicing abroad should be simple. 

Those are my stories. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahkeelt

^^ This is exactly why I did not think saving $400 or so is worth the hassle ^^

Thank you Kemmner, but no thank you!
(Famous last words....)


----------



## zeli9

What I fail to understand is when people have an issue with a watch (with a popular and relatively easy to fix movement) why don't they just bring it to a local watchmaker instead of shipping it half way across the world, - obviously it would cost much more? I can understand this with an expensive watch with a complicated movement whereby local service might not be possible, but with most of these affordable watches clearly it's not the case. Even under warranty the shipping charges overseas might be higher than servicing it locally...

btw, I'm waiting for the Flieger from Roland, reading this thread does not bring much confidence... on the other hand I see he has 100% feedback (with over 5k transactions!) on ebay and apparently makes good watches, that is also the reason I went for it, - go figure...


----------



## heboil

What I fail to understand is when people have an issue with a watch (with a popular and relatively easy to fix movement) why don't they just bring it to a local watchmaker instead of shipping it half way across the world, - obviously it would cost much more? 
-------------------------------------------

When a watch costs $20 to ship and warranty covers repairs, even sending it twice is cheaper than taking it to a local watchmaker. I knew I was losing money afterwards on insured shipping. That is an indication of how much I didn't trust the situation I was in. I paid extra to have a signature needed. His communication was so bad I didn't care about losing even more money. I just wanted some security and my initial investment back. 

Live and learn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeli9

I understand. It largely depends on the complexity and cost of the repair, sometimes it may as well be under $20 if it's an easy fix and private courier shipping with online tracking can cost even more than that, but I guess it all depends on the specific situation. Perhaps a good idea is to check with a local watchmaker what the issue is and how much it can cost before shipping it overseas. I'm actually a bit paranoid regarding shipping more expensive items overseas since I'm always worried they will not reach destination or will be damaged in transit...



heboil said:


> What I fail to understand is when people have an issue with a watch (with a popular and relatively easy to fix movement) why don't they just bring it to a local watchmaker instead of shipping it half way across the world, - obviously it would cost much more?
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> When a watch costs $20 to ship and warranty covers repairs, even sending it twice is cheaper than taking it to a local watchmaker. I knew I was losing money afterwards on insured shipping. That is an indication of how much I didn't trust the situation I was in. I paid extra to have a signature needed. His communication was so bad I didn't care about losing even more money. I just wanted some security and my initial investment back.
> 
> Live and learn.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CM HUNTER

heboil said:


> It's time I update my saga with Kemmner. Bought the watch I desperately wanted, had issue with the mechanical chronograph not resetting properly. Had very difficult time getting in contact with him. Finally did, told me to send it back for repair.
> 
> I sent it back at my cost for repair ($20). It took a month or so (can't really remember exactly... maybe more). Got it back with repair done and new crystal. The second I put it on and checked the chrono function, it was still not working (this time it was something different). I tried communicating with him for weeks but no reply. Then in late November I decided to take a big loss on this. I wrote him a letter explaining the cost I had to pay at customs and the shipping (now to be twice). I stated that I didn't care. I just wanted a full refund.
> 
> December 3rd I mailed it to him with insurance and tracking ($50). It arrived and cleared customs on January 3. It sat there for a week until I emailed him to alert him that a package was waiting for him. He replied and said he would get it after the weekend. I emailed him a week later... still not picked up. About 10 hours later I got an email from him that it was picked up and he refunded my money. PayPal refund came about an hour later.
> 
> Total loss between shippings and customs exceeded $150. My loss. This was my second watch from him. I had trouble communicating with him the first time, but the watch ran perfectly. This is my last time dealing with him.
> 
> As an aside, I believe he is involved with Eddie from Timefactors. I love Eddie btw. Here is that story:
> 
> I had a PRS-5 with a cracked crystal. I emailed Eddie and asked to have one sent to me. He said his German counterpart wouldn't do that as it is very difficult to mount that crystal. So I sent my perfectly well running watch to England which in turn made it to Germany and then my watch found its way back to me with a clean crystal.
> 
> However, when my watch came back to me, something was wrong with it. When I wound it, it would unwind automatically after I took my hand off it. It could hold zero charge.
> 
> I emailed Eddie right away. He then contacted Germany. His German counterpart said that it is impossible that he had done anything to it to make that happen and that I was out of luck. Now just to let you know, my watch was no longer under warranty. So at that moment, I politely got PO'd with the situation. Eddie completely understood and apologized for that answer from Germany. He told me he would send me a brand new one at his cost (but without a brand new warranty).
> 
> Great guy that Eddie is. It came in perfect condition and worked perfectly. I ended up selling it a year later but after these experiences with Kemmner and doing all that reading, I am fearful of picking up something from Eddie too because of what I believe is Kemmner behind those watches.
> 
> Now the only saving grace with ETA watches is that it is a very common piece and servicing abroad should be simple.
> 
> Those are my stories.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like I said, no way I'd bother.

I don't doubt for a second that Eddie and Kemmner are working together. If you look at Wilson Watch Works models and their descriptions, I think you can put all three in the same boat. They all seem to share the same generic look for the most part.


----------



## ahkeelt

Hope all is well dowsing. Is this a Kemmner you bought directly from Roland or was it purchased elsewhere/used. If new from Roland can you advise how this was accomplished given he doesn't show this as a watch available on his ebay page. Many thanks!!!


----------



## ck1109

Shawnny said:


> It's really not that odd. His business really isn't making and selling Kemmner watches. His business is selling watch parts to other companies. He just makes and sells his own watches when he has time.


That does very little to instill confidence in Kemmner, imo. 
Why would you want to buy a watch from someone whose primary business is not watchmaking?


----------



## Willard

Does anyone know if Mr. Kemmner is still producing the military chronograph or have any more information on this piece? I found an example on a German forum: Kaufberatung Military Chrono im Orfina Porsche Design bzw Sinn 144 - UhrForum

It looks similar to a Sinn 142/Tutima NATO Chrono type face......*salivating*


----------



## StufflerMike

Whatever Kemmner does or does not the Bund Replika on the back is just infamous. " bad wild bad" printed on the dial is another NO GO.


----------



## occamsrazor

I feel bad for those who have had problems, and keep my fingers crossed. Some of the problems people have described obviously shouldn't have happened.
That said, I bought a Kemmner Bund off Roland in December and couldn't be happier - communication was fine and the watch itself is great...


----------



## heboil

occamsrazor said:


> I feel bad for those who have had problems, and keep my fingers crossed. Some of the problems people have described obviously shouldn't have happened.
> That said, I bought a Kemmner Bund off Roland in December and couldn't be happier - communication was fine and the watch itself is great...


I feel badly for me! That was the watch that I just sent back to him. I love that watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jme.

I went the route of purchasing a Tonneau used through the sales forum. Love the watch.



















"I'm just a witness"


----------



## vates

Jme. said:


>


This picture screams for Lamy2000


----------



## James_

I was looking to buy a 007 Sub homage from Kemmner. Contacted him through ebay and got a response within a day telling me more will be in stock in 5 months. 4 months now since it was around month ago I contacted him.

I've changed my mind on the 007 since then and would like a more modern Sub homage so I just emailed him a few moments ago asking if he will produce it.


----------



## john111

Thanks for the update on another brand never heard of it but the watch looks decent will look into it.


----------



## zeli9

Yeah, I was interested in that watch too and Roland did tell me that they would produce it in 4 months again.



James_ said:


> I was looking to buy a 007 Sub homage from Kemmner. Contacted him through ebay and got a response within a day telling me more will be in stock in 5 months. 4 months now since it was around month ago I contacted him.
> 
> I've changed my mind on the 007 since then and would like a more modern Sub homage so I just emailed him a few moments ago asking if he will produce it.


----------



## Chronopolis

Hmm...
I was thinking I would buy a Kemmner, but this kinda makes me think twice now.
I had another, different brand Chronograph that used the same Seagull handwind movement, and it did the same thing: it would unravel right before my eyes.
Had it shipped to Germany, and they shipped it to some cobbler in Portugal. And we did this TWICE over a period of 6 months. 
And, yet, it still died on me for the third and final time after a few days.

Nope, never a Seagull again. (Or any Chinese movement, really). 
I couldn't care less if Patek and his grandfather himself endorsed them.

I am sure they are wonderful to some people, as good as they say it is, all nice and good, but... not for me.

My teeth still hurt just thinking about it.



heboil said:


> However, when my watch came back to me, something was wrong with it. When I wound it, it would *unwind automatically after I took my hand off it. It could hold zero charge. *
> 
> Those are my stories.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pisar

Just recived my new Kemmner so i will show it : )


----------



## craniopath

Does anyone know what the einzeiger dials are made of?
thanks in advance


----------



## StufflerMike

craniopath said:


> Does anyone know what the einzeiger dials are made of?
> thanks in advance


Looking at the price for a single dial my guess would be brass & color printing. For more info roland.kemmner @ t-online. de


----------



## Orsoni

pisar said:


> Just recived my new Kemmner so i will show it : )


That is a seriously good looking watch.

Congratulations :-!


----------



## James_

James_ said:


> I was looking to buy a 007 Sub homage from Kemmner. Contacted him through ebay and got a response within a day telling me more will be in stock in 5 months. 4 months now since it was around month ago I contacted him.
> 
> I've changed my mind on the 007 since then and would like a more modern Sub homage so I just emailed him a few moments ago asking if he will produce it.


Well got an email back from him very quickly and we spoke about the Turtle which he said is the closest to a modern sub homage he has, I said I would rather have round hour markers and mercedes hands ( a more traditional sub), then no word back. I was hoping for something more proactive like yes I could do that for you. So I've bought a Squale 20 Atmos Classic instead.

I think watch manufacturers no matter how big or small really lose out on a lot of sales this way, especially when it comes to something like a sub homage, because there are so many alternatives out there. I also emailed Steinhart yesterday morning asking about the Apollon, no word back so took my money elsewhere.


----------



## Wahlaoeh

Wahlaoeh said:


> So now it's coming to two months since he's gone missing.
> 
> In summary
> 
> Paid some money, had a watch for two weeks
> Returned for repairs and withheld for close to two months with no updates
> 
> It's one thing to be irresponsible and slip shod, and another to run a business unethically. Roland is bordering on the latter.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


OK finally received my refund today, after three months of radio silence since returning watch.

End of story

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## zeli9

Received my Einzeiger from Roland recently, the included leather strap was high quality, but rather thick and stiff so I replaced it with a NATO for the moment (20 mm though this needs 22mm, but not a big deal).

Despite what has been said here about Roland my experience in dealing with him has been quite positive. My first contact was via ebay and then via emails. I'm interested in purchasing the 007 homage from Roland when it becomes available.


----------



## occamsrazor

zeli9 said:


> Received my Flieger from Roland recently, the included leather strap was high quality, but rather thick and stiff so I replaced it with a NATO for the moment (20 mm though this needs 22mm, but not a big deal).


That's really rather nice. I'm very happy with my Bund, but that one-hander has very clean look. If you have any other photos they'd be most welcome...


----------



## zeli9

occamsrazor said:


> That's really rather nice. I'm very happy with my Bund, but that one-hander has very clean look. If you have any other photos they'd be most welcome...


Thanks mate, yep, love the clean minimalist look on this one! Will take some more pics a bit later.


----------



## zeli9

Some more pics here:


----------



## Shawnny

^ OMG, I want one!


----------



## wiremonkey

Hi guys

Planning to get one Einzeiger with ETA Unitas 6498-1.. Any comments or reviews about this movement? Is it durable ? 

And for the brothers here who own this watch. Is it worth the money for the workmanship? I dont really need it . Its more of a want.  
Thanks

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## zeli9

If you want it - get it, - I think few people here buy watches because they "really need" them LOL.
ETA Unitas 6498-1 is a solid movement and overall this watch is a good value for money IMO. Buy from Roland directly and you will get it a bit cheaper.



wiremonkey said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Planning to get one Einzeiger with ETA Unitas 6498-1.. Any comments or reviews about this movement? Is it durable ?
> 
> And for the brothers here who own this watch. Is it worth the money for the workmanship? I dont really need it . Its more of a want.
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## wiremonkey

Thanks zeli9! Good point its always a want  thanks for the tip. 

Any owners of this particular model? How do you find it? All comments are appreciated
.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni

pisar said:


> Just recived my new Kemmner so i will show it : )
> 
> View attachment 1355020


I just can't seem to shake this Kemmner tonneau out of my head.

Can anyone give me a rough estimate of how long one would wait to receive such a beauty?


----------



## ahkeelt

^+1 to what he said. Also does this come in a sunburst blue dial?
( I wrote but got no response).


----------



## Texag0842

Anyone know if he's still producing the turtle? 

Would like to pick up a blue face, but can't seem to get ahold of him. 

What's everyone paying for the turtle just so I have a idea?


----------



## zeli9

No idea about turtle, but have you tried contacting him via email or ebay? He's surely active as he's listing items on ebay.


----------



## occamsrazor

occamsrazor said:


> I feel bad for those who have had problems, and keep my fingers crossed. Some of the problems people have described obviously shouldn't have happened.
> That said, I bought a Kemmner Bund off Roland in December and couldn't be happier - communication was fine and the watch itself is great...


Just some credit where credit's due. My Bund stopped working - some kind of winding problem. It was about 9 months old so still under warranty. I contacted Roland who immediately replied to say send it back for repair. He repaired it within a week at no charge and shipped it back to me at his expense, and even included a new two-watch box (I had just sent it to him in bubblewrap). So far so good with the repaired watch...


----------



## R.Palace

occamsrazor said:


> Just some credit where credit's due. My Bund stopped working - some kind of winding problem. It was about 9 months old so still under warranty. I contacted Roland who immediately replied to say send it back for repair. He repaired it within a week at no charge and shipped it back to me at his expense, and even included a new two-watch box (I had just sent it to him in bubblewrap). So far so good with the repaired watch...


That's some great CS right there man. I messaged Roland yesterday in reference to a hair on the dial of my Tonneau. I'm hoping Roland can take care of my issue as he has yours.


----------



## Shawnny

dpeter said:


> That is one fine watch, have been looking on off for these. White dial with red hand and polished case. Did almost pull the trigger on a black dial from ebay, but want a white one.


I'm in need of one of these, really bad! I'd like to put a red strap on it.


----------



## wiremonkey

I was winding my Einzeiger this morning as usual.. Suddenly a snap. And it doesnt wind tight anymore. Darn..... anybody else had similar experience? I would think unitas should be more durable. Mine is barely 5 months old...


----------



## R.Palace

So about a week gone by with no reply from Roland. This is not like him from what I've seen and experienced - even replies on weekends!

He was extremely quick to answer my many inquiries before purchasing.

I hope this is not one of those situations where the seller is very open and cooperative before and during the sale but goes AWOL afterward.

Anyone else contact him?


----------



## T_I

In my experience he's very fast in replying, when he is able to read his email. When he's on holiday or away for business, he's unable to read email, so it'll take (a lot) longer.


----------



## smille76

Hi,

Sorry for bumping a semi-old thread.

I was looking for a Turtle last summer 2014, but he had only Tonneau and Fliegeruhrs on his ebay store, so no luck. Also, I found a few Turtles used on f29, prices asked were way too high IMO, so I passed.

Since last november, I am also searching for a Ti Seahorse diver from him. I contacted Roland on his ebay store, he replied to me within hours.

He told me that a huge batch of Octopuses and Turtles were being produced (they are on his ebay store at the moment). Also, the Seahorse will have a comback during summer 2015, but it will feature for the first time a fitted titanium bracelet in addition to the rubber strap.

In the meantime, I bought a white dialed Turtle on his ebay store last week, should be here any day now. It was sent with Deustche Post Brief, I wonder if this is fast or not; the watch was marked as shipped a few hours after I bought it but no tracking was provided. Can't wait to try it on!!

Cheers!


----------



## Kasamene




----------



## Chronopolis

smille76 said:


> Hi, Sorry for bumping a semi-old thread.
> Cheers!


Why should you be sorry?

And why the heck should anyone be bothered by any member exercising his privilege to comment on any unlocked thread??


----------



## smille76

Chronopolis said:


> Why should you be sorry?
> 
> And why the heck should anyone be bothered by any member exercising his privilege to comment on any unlocked thread??


Hi,

I know, I'm always hesitating when posting on old threads!!! Better to use the search function and post in old threads than spam new ones!

Regards,
S.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

smille76 said:


> Better to use the search function and post in old threads than spam new ones!


Someone will be sure to gripe about it either way. :-d


----------



## Chronopolis

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know, I'm always hesitating when posting on old threads!!! Better to use the search function and post in old threads than spam new ones!
> 
> Regards,
> S.


Hey bro, Lemme tell you: anyone who makes an issue out of anyone posting on an old thread? They're boollscheit.

Either the establishment can LOCK it if they don't want people commenting anymore, or just let people be.
Spammers are a whole 'nother issue. Death to them wherever they post.

But as for people getting annoyed or upset over resurrected threads? 
Scroo them - They can just move along. Dammit. :-(

I freekin hate people who complain about resurrecting old threads AS IF THEY had to go move a mountain for ya.
WTF is the big deal??

** - This message was brought to you by _The Soft Rant Society of America_. Have a nice day.


----------



## MatteDial

occamsrazor said:


> Just some credit where credit's due. My Bund stopped working - some kind of winding problem. It was about 9 months old so still under warranty. I contacted Roland who immediately replied to say send it back for repair. He repaired it within a week at no charge and shipped it back to me at his expense, and even included a new two-watch box (I had just sent it to him in bubblewrap). So far so good with the repaired watch...


Hmm the BUND is the one I really want like a few other folks although sounds like its a bit hit and miss with this model breaking down. Some are having success getting itfixed others are not. Does this watch have move options? If so anyone know along with what he asks for them price wise on ebay from the sound of things.

I will do some snooping on ebay later today.

thanx all
Patrick
si[email protected]


----------



## sduford

Hey, why did you post in an old thread? Sacrilege!


----------



## Smithm

I contacted Kemmner via his email address last week. He responded promptly to my initial inquiry but has not responded after my reply. I am looking to buy a 38 mm Marine.


----------



## Hicksmat

wow, well he can take my order, but then totally not answer my follow up emails - at the end of the day I was looking at spending £600-£1k with him - its so odd how his communications are so bad, does he know he will be losing customer money potentially?


----------



## R.Palace

Hicksmat said:


> wow, well he can take my order, but then totally not answer my follow up emails - at the end of the day I was looking at spending £600-£1k with him - its so odd how his communications are so bad, does he know he will be losing customer money potentially?


This was the same thing I experienced last year. I purchased two watches from Roland at the same time. He was very quick in replying before the purchase and completely and totally dropped off after. No reply to emails or eBay messages.

Swore off his product after that.


----------



## Hicksmat

I've handed no money over as yet, but I think he is crazy to secure an order, and then not communicate with the customer, what a way to lose business! Do I want to gamble £1k worth of money?


----------



## dpeter

same thing here a year ago, he stopped responding after initial price request. Was going to put my order in but nothing back...


----------



## Smithm

Is he still doing business?


----------



## StufflerMike

Smithm said:


> Is he serious about doing business? Still no response after initial inquiry - quite sad.


That's is the way it is, the way it was ( since 2011).


----------



## Jan_DK

What I like to think of as my steampunk Kemmner..


----------



## Jan_DK

Another Kemmner, the 38mm Marine.


----------



## Smithm

Jan_DK said:


> Another Kemmner, the 38mm Marine.
> 
> View attachment 3136202


Looks very nice and proportional. Jan_DK, when did you get it?


----------



## blowfish89

Jan_DK said:


> What I like to think of as my steampunk Kemmner..
> 
> View attachment 3111034


Love it a lot - in fact, I want the same


----------



## Jan_DK

Got it about 3 years ago when he made a few. AFAIK there were only 50 of them. At least that's what the caseback says


----------



## Jan_DK

blowfish89 said:


> Love it a lot - in fact, I want the same


You could try asking him to make you one. Maybe attach the pic above so he knows what you're talking about. Worth a try if you want one


----------



## Jan_DK

Here's a Kemmner CoA 45mm.


----------



## PascalB87

Hi all,

I'm actually new to WUS. In fact, I decided to create an Ebay account as well as a WUS account just to be able to get additional information concerning the Kemmner Skeleton watch.
I just love the looks of it and would love to add it to my (small) collection. I recently contacted Roland by Ebay and mail so I hope I will be able to order one soon.

For now please keep on posting pictures of this wonderful watch so I can, till I get myself one of those beauty's, keep on enjoying its great looks! .


----------



## blowfish89

PascalB said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm actually new to WUS. In fact, I decided to create an Ebay account as well as a WUS account just to be able to get additional information concerning the Kemmner Skeleton watch.
> I just love the looks of it and would love to add it to my (small) collection. I recently contacted Roland by Ebay and mail so I hope I will be able to order one soon.
> 
> For now please keep on posting pictures of this wonderful watch so I can, till I get myself one of those beauty's, keep on enjoying its great looks! .


Excellent, I liked that watch too. Please let us know how it goes, and if you get it, post lots of pictures. Welcome to WUS !


----------



## PascalB87

Thanks for the welcome . As soon as I receive additional information I will surely share it with you!


----------



## James_

Well after a lot of other watches and a bit more than 4 months I have a 007 incoming. I'm not sure if there was some available between then and this batch. I did have him on my eBay seller alerts but maybe there wasn't anything that took my fancy (probably more vintage lumed models.

I think this particular 007 Harley with Harley automatic micro rotor movement is a good compromise to what I was originally after. Only thing I would add is crown guards.

And for the record Roland was easy to contact through eBay and the watch was shipped the next day. 




James_ said:


> I was looking to buy a 007 Sub homage from Kemmner. Contacted him through ebay and got a response within a day telling me more will be in stock in 5 months. 4 months now since it was around month ago I contacted him.
> 
> I've changed my mind on the 007 since then and would like a more modern Sub homage so I just emailed him a few moments ago asking if he will produce it.





zeli9 said:


> Yeah, I was interested in that watch too and Roland did tell me that they would produce it in 4 months again.





James_ said:


> Well got an email back from him very quickly and we spoke about the Turtle which he said is the closest to a modern sub homage he has, I said I would rather have round hour markers and mercedes hands ( a more traditional sub), then no word back. I was hoping for something more proactive like yes I could do that for you. So I've bought a Squale 20 Atmos Classic instead.
> 
> I think watch manufacturers no matter how big or small really lose out on a lot of sales this way, especially when it comes to something like a sub homage, because there are so many alternatives out there. I also emailed Steinhart yesterday morning asking about the Apollon, no word back so took my money elsewhere.


----------



## Xding

Will the Ronda movement be reliable?


----------



## StufflerMike

Xding said:


> Will the Ronda movement be reliable?


C'mon. You are posting to the first post in a thread of 265 posts and ask- without any referral to the specific post - if the Ronda - what Ronda ? - will be reliable ? So please come back with more details otherwise the answer would be just yes.


----------



## James_

Hopefully. Don't see any see any reason why it shouldn't. Kemmner usually only uses solid movements.



Xding said:


> Will the Ronda movement be reliable?


----------



## It'sAliveJim

stuffler said:


> C'mon. You are posting to the first post in a thread of 265 posts and ask- without any referral to the specific post - if the Ronda - what Ronda ? - will be reliable ? So please come back with more details otherwise the answer would be just yes.


I thought it was obvious he was posting about the Ronda Harley movement in the 007 Harley featured just above his post? Unless I missed something :-s


----------



## StufflerMike

It'sAliveJim said:


> I thought it was obvious he was posting about the Ronda Harley movement in the 007 Harley featured just above his post? Unless I missed something :-s


Might be. However, he directly posted to the 2010 OP's post ( use Hybrid View to see what I mean) and not to a specific post in this very long thread. So I beg your pardon.


----------



## Ranger MAC

I wish he would stop making for everyone else and make more of his own  

I really enjoy my turtle, the fit and finish is better then watches twice the price (I don't know why it is so hard for some to match up lugs and end links on bracelets, he figured this out) I don't wear it as much as others, but I still enjoy it. Just have so many of my divers black/white, would be interested in a blue one with snowflake hands like I saw for sale a while ago. 

Either way great watches that rival the chinese mass produced micro sellers prices but with very good hand finished/assembled results that rival higher end swiss manufactures.


----------



## 7ranquilcitizen

So.... just bought the second to last Tonneau he had available. Was surprised to see it as I thought he stopped making them completely.


----------



## friendofpugs

I just bought one of his 007 Harley milsubs - he's got one left, if anyone is interested!


----------



## onomato

anybody else having trouble contacting Roland? after he agreed, i sent my 007 back for repairs in september and my tracking says it's still waiting to be picked up in customs. he hasn't been responding to my emails or ebay messages... it's getting quite frustrating. at this point im feeling a bit swindled. not sure if i wouldve gotten the watch if i had known the after-sales service was like this.


----------



## R.Palace

onomato said:


> . not sure if i wouldve gotten the watch if i had known the after-sales service was like this.


You haven't read the numerous threads on this?

For your sake I hope you do get a reply, although after sales service with Roland is non existent


----------



## StufflerMike

Don't get me wrong but I need to ask. Did you fill in the right papers for sending back a watch for repair ? 

Usually a watch send in for repair did not get stuck in customs, it should just pass through customs and be delivered right to the door. If not, something went wrong.


----------



## onomato

unfortunately i only read the threads praising his watches. it wasn't until after that i searched for what his service was like. i thought the one year warranty would be taken literally.

i dug around and one guy had a similar experience where his watch was left in customs the same way, eventually came back to him after multiple emails with the problem unresolved, to which he sent the watch back asking for a refund, losing about $150 in shipping fees. but that story was buried amidst all the "this is the best watch ever" posts. FWIW it was a good watch, mine just happened to come with several specks of dust under the crystal. i just have all the luck



R.Palace said:


> You haven't read the numerous threads on this?
> 
> For your sake I hope you do get a reply, although after sales service with Roland is non existent


yep, paperwork was fine. it did pass through customs, quite quickly i might add, but he requested to pick it up himself instead of having it delivered. and its been sitting there...for 3 months



stuffler said:


> Don't get me wrong but I need to ask. Did you fill in the right papers for sending back a watch for repair ?
> 
> Usually a watch send in for repair did not get stuck in customs, it should just pass through customs and be delivered right to the door. If not, something went wrong.


----------



## Battou62

Ranger MAC said:


> I wish he would stop making for everyone else and make more of his own
> 
> I really enjoy my turtle, the fit and finish is better then watches twice the price (I don't know why it is so hard for some to match up lugs and end links on bracelets, he figured this out) I don't wear it as much as others, but I still enjoy it. Just have so many of my divers black/white, would be interested in a blue one with snowflake hands like I saw for sale a while ago.
> 
> Either way great watches that rival the chinese mass produced micro sellers prices but with very good hand finished/assembled results that rival higher end swiss manufactures.


I'll be glad to take that turtle off of your hands


----------



## NyCSnEaK

I haven't been able to find him on ebay recently. Did he finally start up his own website?


----------



## StufflerMike

No web site, "erkahund" on ebay. Currently no watches on offer which happens from time to time.


----------



## NyCSnEaK

stuffler said:


> No web site, "erkahund" on ebay. Currently no watches on offer which happens from time to time.


Thank you Mike. Always helping me out.


----------



## 850csi

Does anyone know of Roland still does any custom builds on occasion?


----------



## torquemada

Kemmner has retired, no more custom build watches. He sold his equipment and terminated his ebay account (erkahund).


----------



## KVP

torquemada said:


> Kemmner has retired, no more custom build watches. He sold his equipment and terminated his ebay account (erkahund).





I have been used offered a Kemmner Turtle Toolwatch 42mm with Eta 2824-2 ss and would like to know the price on a new one would have been?


----------



## StufflerMike

Old or „new“ model ? Pre 2015 ? The COSC certified was about €445 iirc.


----------



## louis

torquemada said:


> Kemmner has retired, no more custom build watches. He sold his equipment and terminated his ebay account (erkahund).


Beyond that, does anybody knows where I still get some spare parts ?

louis


----------



## StufflerMike

To speak only of „some spare parts“ is abundantly imprecise don‘t you think ? I assume you are not talking about swiss movement parts but chinese ? If so you should ask on our Chinese Watches Forum where to source spare parts.


----------



## louis

No, not mvnts, Mike. I was thinking about steelcases, bezels and such.


----------



## StufflerMike

louis said:


> No, not mvnts, Mike. I was thinking about steelcases, bezels and such.


Alibaba, Hangzhou, China. Anyway, the Chinese Watches Forum still is more suitable.


----------



## louis

stuffler said:


> Alibaba, Hangzhou, China. Anyway, the Chinese Watches Forum still is more suitable.


I meant special cases and bezels from Kemmner watches.


----------



## StufflerMike

louis said:


> I meant special cases and bezels from Kemmner watches.


Me too. Do you think they have been made by Fricker ?


----------



## louis

stuffler said:


> Me too. Do you think they have been made by Fricker ?


Ok, Mike. I thought this is a Kemmner-Watches thread . I seems to me, you don´t WANT to understand. So, I´m off now! If there is some out there, who knows where I can get some KEMMNER parts for KEMMNER watches, please PM me.
Louis


----------



## watchcrank_tx

louis said:


> Ok, Mike. I thought this is a Kemmner-Watches thread . I seems to me, you don´t WANT to understand. So, I´m off now! If there is some out there, who knows where I can get some KEMMNER parts for KEMMNER watches, please PM me.
> Louis


I believe Mike's point is that Kemmer watches were often (mostly? always?) assembled from parts from China, perhaps (or certainly?) from the catalogs of Chinese factories instead of being custom made for Kemmer. (Mike, please correct me if I err in my interpretation or my impression of Kemmer's supply chain.)

I don't know however that f72 (the Chinese mechanical watch forum here on WUS) is a good place to ask about these sorts of spares, since discussion there is generally around four topics: Chinese mechnaical movements, vintage Chinese mechanical watches, a few modern respectable Chinese mechanical watches, and increasingly (and regrettably) Chinese mushroom brands, cloners, and such ilk. I doubt you'd get a lot of info there about cases, etc. Unfortunately I don't know a forum where people do know much about supplies of that sort of part.


----------



## StufflerMike

louis said:


> Ok, Mike. I thought this is a Kemmner-Watches thread . I seems to me, you don´t WANT to understand. So, I´m off now! If there is some out there, who knows where I can get some KEMMNER parts for KEMMNER watches, please PM me.
> Louis


Louis, we do know each other since years, that's why my courtesy forbids an answer.


----------



## stiggity

You can Wilson watch works


----------

